# Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2009)

hallo wir haben 4 teiche mit forellen besetzt. in 3 teichen ist alles ok nur in einen teich wo das meiste wasser drin ist schwimmen alle forellen an der oberfläche . ein paar tote haben wir schon rausgeholt. die meisten toten sind alle ziemlich hell. weiss einer was die haben ?

bitte um schnelle hilfe !

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hallo der war ok hatten wir schon gemacht! war bei 98 %! täglich wird 3 stunden mit pumpe noch wasser reingeplätschert ! können die krank sein ?

mfg


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

98 % bei welcher Temp ?
Wie stark Fütterst Du ? 
Welche werte bei Stickstoffverbindungen ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hallo ich hab eben mal nachgefragt die haben irgendwie nur ph wert messen lassen. fische waren seit 3 jahren immer drine ! paar fische haben weise flecken. gefütter wird 1 mal am tag ! aber ist inmoment eingestellt. temp ist so bei 12 grad

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hallo ok dann lassen wir die morgen mal den ganzen tag laufen !vieleicht haut das ja hin! kann das so schnell wechseln ? weil das sonst immer geklappt hat ? achso und das wasser war ne ganze zeit grünlich und jetzt schautsm normal aus.

mfg

PS: ihr habt recht zu wenig sauerstoff, ich hab 2 zusätzliche pumpen angebaut. die stehen da jetzt in reihe und glied zum tanken ! da waren algen im ganzen teich und die sind alle eingegangen wegen temperatur und dadurch ist der sauerstoff gehalt so stark gesunken


----------



## LAC (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Fabi, 
hab die pn zu spät gelesen - es liegt nach meiner meinung am sauerstoffgehalt, du hast ja neue besetzt, die du förmlich in einer kloake geworfen hast, diesen wechsel können sie nicht vertragen - lass die pumpen laufen - die tage waren ja sehr warm. 

Gruss Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hi otto jo hab 2 pumpen an, die stehen alle zum tanken in reihe und glied. aber leider sind schon 55 stück tot.

mfg

ps : bis jetzt sind knapp 100 stück tot


----------



## LAC (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Fabi, danke für die pn, ist ja gut das jetzt keine mehr sterben. Beim fischbesatz könen immer probleme eintreten, du kannst sie nicht einfach aus einem "sauerstofftank" in ein "gülleloch" setzen - da verdrehe selbst ich die augen.
Teile dir mal mit, was du berücksichtigen muss beim besatz.
Gruss Otto


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

jo da hat der teich sich schnell gedreht !


----------



## Lumpi19@web.de (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Hallo habe das gleiche problem mit meiner Zucht.
Alle Forellen schwimmen an der Oberfläche, Sauerstoffgehalt liegt bei 97%, ich habe auch keine Pumpe da viel grundwasser und eine Quelle dort kommt ungefähr ein 60mm Rohr frisches Wasser durchgehen rein. Habe zwei Becken 9m lang, 3m breit und 1m tief. 
Pro Teich sind 1200 Forellen drin, gestorben ist noch keine, nur der Reiher hat sich an ca. 20 Stück bedient, die er aber nur anbiss. 
Wie schon gesagt alle Forellen stehen oben, das Wasser war vorher glasklar, jetzt hat es einen ganz leichten grünschimmer, den Boden kann ich aber nimmer sehen, wollte mal warten bis das Wetter wieder besser ist, da wenn es Regnet viel Grundwasser hochkommt und sich daher alles wieder beruhigen muss. 
Habe auch mal versucht eine Pumpe den ganzen Tag laufen zu lassen, aber trotzdem bleiben sie oben stehen. Wassertem. 10° 
Beinahe vergessen, springen können die schon wie die großen, da ich am Waldrand wohne, gibt es viele Mücken, eine bessere Nahrung gibts fast gar nicht.

Was für ein problem könnte ich mit meinen Fischen haben?

Lumpi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

also meiner meinung nach hast du viel zu viel fisch in deinen teichen. ich hab ein teich der ist 50 meterx25 meter. da hab ich nur 300 forellen drin. dann habe ich ein teich 25x25 meter da waren 250 stück drin. 60 sind beim heissen wetter gestorben trotz pumpen. waren zu viele drin. und dein teich ist 9x2 meter und du hast bitte wieviele forellen da drin ?????

mfg


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Würde ich auch sagen ,zuviel Besatz!!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

na klar eindeutig viel zu viel drin. die parken ja aufeinander. sowas kannst doch nicht machen. und dann lass das wetter mal richtig heiss werden. bleibt ja für kein fisch mehr richtig sauerstoff da.

mfg


----------



## NiederrheinAngler (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hallo wir haben 4 teiche mit forellen besetzt. in 3 teichen ist alles ok nur in einen teich wo das meiste wasser drin ist schwimmen alle forellen an der oberfläche . ein paar tote haben wir schon rausgeholt. die meisten toten sind alle ziemlich hell. weiss einer was die haben ?
> 
> bitte um schnelle hilfe !
> 
> mfg


ganz klar sauerstoffmangel !!!
das wasser ist warm und hat wenig sauerstoff.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hallo ja war auch schon aufgeklärt

mfg


----------



## Wilddieb (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



Lumpi19@web.de schrieb:


> Hallo habe das gleiche problem mit meiner Zucht.
> Alle Forellen schwimmen an der Oberfläche, Sauerstoffgehalt liegt bei 97%, ich habe auch keine Pumpe da viel grundwasser und eine Quelle dort kommt ungefähr ein 60mm Rohr frisches Wasser durchgehen rein. Habe zwei Becken 9m lang, 3m breit und 1m tief.
> Pro Teich sind 1200 Forellen drin, gestorben ist noch keine, nur der Reiher hat sich an ca. 20 Stück bedient, die er aber nur anbiss.
> Wie schon gesagt alle Forellen stehen oben, das Wasser war vorher glasklar, jetzt hat es einen ganz leichten grünschimmer, den Boden kann ich aber nimmer sehen, wollte mal warten bis das Wetter wieder besser ist, da wenn es Regnet viel Grundwasser hochkommt und sich daher alles wieder beruhigen muss.
> ...



Hast du dich vertippt oder ist 1200 ( tausendzweihundert ) richtig.
das wären 22,5 liter pro Fisch in freier Wildbahn wird 40000 liter pro Fisch gerechnet.
Damit alles regulär biologisch hin haut.
Dein zulauf reicherst du doch hoffentlich mit Sauerstoff an und lässt das Grundwasser auch ausgasen, hoffe ich.

Gruss: Manuel


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Kontrolliert mal euren Nitrit NO²-Wert !
Ist zuviel Nitrit im Wasser behindert es die Aufnahme des Sauerstoffes durch das "Hämoglobin" im Blut der Fische, trotz genügend Sauerstoffes im Wasser.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

ich habe aber neues problem. wo das so heiss war sind auch im 2ten teich 60 forellen gestorben. ein gesetzt hben wir 200. das ist jetzt ja schon ne woche her. hab jetzt langsam angefangen zu füttern. aber es kommt keine einzige forelle mehr ?? hat da einer ne lösung ?

mfg


----------



## Student (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> hat da einer ne lösung ?



EDIT: Sorry, war der Lumpi...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



Student schrieb:


> Beantworte lieber mal die Frage, ob du tatsächlich 1200 Forellen eingesetzt hast oder das ein Tippfehler war! Und kauf dir schon mal eine Taucherbrille, um die Opfer zu bergen...



ja kein problem


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> möglicherweise sind alle tot und Du hast "nur" die 60 St. gefunden, da die anderen am Gewässergrund liegen...



das wäre nicht schön. meinst die liegen alle unten ? das wäre echt ********. dann wäre die ganze arbeit umsonst gewesen.

mfg


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

jo hast recht. sonst gabs keine probleme im teich. naja ich hoffe das die restlichen doch noch leben und bald wieder hunger haben. ich wollte auch nicht zu viel futter reinwerfen.

mfg


----------



## Lumpi19@web.de (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Moin,
war etwas länger weg, da ich mich um meine Fische kümmern musste.
Also ich habe 1200 Forellen ca. 15cm groß hatte sie mit ca. 8cm gekauft. 
Habe jetzt das Wasser 3 mal ( bei unterschiedlichen Leut ) testen lassen:
PH 6,8 bis 7,2
Nitrit: bei allen 0
Nitrat bei allen 5 mg/l
Wassertemp. 10-12° c egal wie heiss es draussen iss, meine weiher liegen im Wald ca. 1 h Sonne am Tag.
Sauerstoffgehalt hab ich selbst getestet, lag zwischen 97% und 98%.

Dann bin ich mit einem toten Fisch zu einem Labor gedüst, der hat ihn sich angeschaut und danch behauptet dass es eine Kiemenkrankheit wäre und ich 10 Päckchen Salz reinkippen soll, gemacht, und siehe da die Fressen wie die Geier und sind auch keine mehr tot. 

Zu meinem Besatz, ich hab mich da schlau gemacht und man kann 10kg/m2 besetzten, ich habe sogar nur mit 5kg/m2 gerechnet.
Zudem habe ich 2 Weiher 9X3 Meter durchgehend frisches Wasser aus einer Quelle die ca. 60 cm von oben reinfällt. Wenn die Fische so 20-22 cm haben werden sie auf beide Weiher verteilt. 

Aber danke für die viele Antworten, ich hätte vielleict erwähnen sollen dass ich kleine Fische hochziehe. Also mein Nachbar der hats besser der hat ein 200 mm  Rohr wo eine Quelle mit Frischwasser rausschießt, da gehts ab, der hat ein Becken von 5X8 m und hat da 3000 große ca. 300g Forelle drinne, die fühlen sich da Pudelwohl.

MfG
Lumpi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



Lumpi19@web.de schrieb:


> Moin,
> war etwas länger weg, da ich mich um meine Fische kümmern musste.
> Also ich habe 1200 Forellen ca. 15cm groß hatte sie mit ca. 8cm gekauft.
> Habe jetzt das Wasser 3 mal ( bei unterschiedlichen Leut ) testen lassen:
> ...



ach du tüddelst doch. das sind doch keine teiche in der grösse 3000 stück bei 5x8 meter. das stimmt doch nicht. ich hab ein teich der ist 50x25 meter und ich hab 300 stück drin. und mehr würde ich niemals machen. und du willst uns hier erzählen das einer 3000 forellen in einen 5x8 meter becken hat. liegen die da aufeinander oder was. träum weiter.

mfg


----------



## Jens84 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Also ich hab mal das becken von deinem Nachbar rechnerisch mal nen halben Meter tiefer gemacht als deins.

Somit wäre das dann 5x8x1,5m = 60 m^3

Bei 3000 Forellen a 300g wären 50 Fische pro m^3

oder 15kg Fisch pro m^3!!!!!

Da siehste doch keinen Boden in dem Becken und mal ganz ehrlich, wirklich schwimmen kann da ein Fisch (insbesondere agile Forellen) meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr.

Also ich denke artgerecht wär was anderes. Aber gut ich bin kein Züchter und hab auch nur 200 Salmoniden in meinem 20x60m Teich. #c

Ich wüsste auch garnicht wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch.

So long,

MfG Jens


----------



## Bungo (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Also ich seh das wie die meisten hier.
Völlig überbesetzt.
Uns wurde von 2 Fischwirten geraten bei 400-500m³ maximal 200kg zu besetzen.
Das wären dann ca 0,5kg/m³

*Bei dir ist es das 30 fache!*

Kein Wunder dass sich Krankheiten dort so rasend schnell ausbreiten!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

ach leute der will uns doch ein bären aufbinden. sowas gibts doch garnicht. da ist ja mehr fisch als wasser drin. weisst was mach mal bilder. ich glaube es dir nämlich nicht und so manch anderer auch nicht

mfg


----------



## Syntac (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Hohe Besatzdichten bei Rebos sind durchaus möglich, allerdings müssen hier auch einige Faktoren stimmen. Besonders natürlich der Durchlauf und die Wasserbelüftung. Schaut mal bei ner Fischzucht vorbei, was sich da im Fließkanal so tummelt...


----------



## Lumpi19@web.de (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Also ich binde hier keinem einen Bären auf. Ich weiss ja nicht welchen zulauf du in deinem 50X25 Beckenhast, aber für mich klingt das ein bisschen wenig. 
Ich hatte einen Fischwirt bei mir und der sagte, dass ich bei mir bis zu 2000 Forellen besetzten könnte, habs aber dann nur mit 1200 besetzt. 
Wenn ihr das Bild vom oben geschriebenen Post seht, dann könnt ihr euch mal ein Bild von einer richtig großen Forellenzucht machen, und das Wasser das da umwirbelt wird, iss nicht mal so viel wie das meines Nachbarn. Der hat das Glück, dass er die alte Trinkwasserversorgung unseres Dorfes auf seinem Grundstück hat und ihm die die gute Qualität bringt. 
Ich hab leider weniger nur, meines reicht auch aus, und das kam von einem Fischwirt. 
Ich muss mir mal eine Kamera leihen und die Weiher Fotografieren, ihr seht gar nicht dass da 1200 Forellen drinne sind.

MfG
Lumpi


----------



## Bungo (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Du schreibst du hast mit 5kg/m³ gerechnet, hast aber effektiv über 15kg besetzt... also irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.
900kg Fisch in ca 60m³ Wasser, vielleicht hat dein Fischwirt mit 600m³ gerechnet und hat gedacht du hast dich vertan


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

so egal mein thema geht weiter : ich hatte ja die 60 toten von 200 fischen. ich habe die angel gestern mal reingehalten. aber nichts mehr. kein biss von den restlichen forellen. das wasser hatte diesmal auch eine leichte grüne schicht auf der oberfläche. selbst der karpfen ist nicht mehr zum brot gekommen.

mfg


----------



## Wilddieb (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Nur grünlich oder auch leicht fettig ?


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

hallo nein ist nicht fettig. ab und zu mal ein bischen braun. sieht aus wie blütenstaub.

mfg


----------



## Lumpi19@web.de (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

Also wenn du in der nähe mal eine Fischzucht zu gesicht bekommst, dann lass dir mal ein Rundgang verpassen. 
1. Meine Forellen haben erst 20g
2. Wenn sie größer sind, werden sie auf 3 Teiche verteilt

also deine Rechnung kann mal gar nicht stimmen. Ich habe einen Fischwirt zu Besuch gehabt der hat auch mein Vorhaben genauestens unter die Lupe genommen und nichts hat dagegen gesprochen.

Falls es noch jemand interessiert hier ein Mittel gegen Parasiten, und viele andere Krankheiten. Kann auch den Sauerstoff deines Wassers anreichern.

www.soell-fischzucht.de

MfG
Lumpi


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*

so problem wohl gefunden dank wilddieb, forellen sitzen voll karpfenläuse. na mal gucken was wir da jetzt mchen.

mfg


----------



## Wilddieb (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Forellen schwimmen alle an Oberfläche*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> so problem wohl gefunden dank wilddieb, forellen sitzen voll karpfenläuse. na mal gucken was wir da jetzt mchen.
> 
> mfg



Voll ist gut  wenn die nicht die toten Fische verlassen würden, würdest du denken das die normal weiter leben.

Problem wird wie am Telefon besprochen gelöst, da wir auch die Eier und die darin befindlichen Larven direkt und vor der erneuten Eiablage erwischen wollen.
Solltet ihr euch dafür entscheiden, wird euer Teich hoffentlich lange frei bleiben und das mit dem Durchkalken schreibe ich dir dann auch noch einmal auf.

Ach und soviel Karpfenläuse auf einem Fisch, der noch schwimmt habe ich selten gesehen.
Und du kannst mir glauben Fabian, ich habe schon viele Fische mit Parasiten gesehen, bringt der Beruf so mit sich.

Mfg: Manuel

PS:Habe gerne bei dir vorbei geschaut, damit wir deinen Fischen schnell und wirksam helfen können.
Sollen ja nicht unötig leiden.


----------

